# Dishwasher soap dispenser not opening



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Our dishwasher soap dispenser does not want to open on its own during the wash cycle. I had the interior door panel off once as I was trying to fix some noise it was making. I think the problem may have begun sometime after that. I am wondering if maybe I caused the problem. I guess my question is how does the door flip open on its own anyway? I assumed it was water pressure from the spray arm and thought maybe an overstuffed load was blocking that but I am not sure. Is there a heat sensor that releases it or some other timing mechanism?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

depends on make and model but most use a small wax motor to open them


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a Kenmore Ultra Wash diswasher and the model number is 665.15705891. Can anyone confirm how this soap dispenser operates? The manual I have is useless.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

that model will use a cam on the timer to pull a plastic linkage that runs down to the cup. If you took the inner door off I can guarantee you did not get it put back together right.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, so I opened up the door again to see if I could tell what I did wrong but I did not see anything obvious. I am not even sure if I have the missing cam or not. I am attaching two pics. The first one is something that looks like it could be the cam and the other is a pic of the inside of the door (the top edge of the photo is the right hand side of the dishwasher if you were looking at it). If this part is indeed the cam, I don't have a clue where it goes! 

Does anyone have a diagram of this model or something that could help me see what is missing and where it belongs?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

when you pulled the door panel off you pulled the actuator bar off of that little arm that hangs down from your timer. When the timer advances it pulls that arm up and pulls up on the actuator. Its really kind of tricky to get it back together.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

So the first pic is NOT something that belongs in the dishwasher? I don't even know where that came from. My wife found it in the kitchen....

Where is the timer located (near the top, middle, bottom)?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

no, I do not recognize that thing in the first pic. Timer is right hand side of control panel


----------

